# please advise on clogged kitchen sink



## fulltimer (May 28, 2002)

is there any way to unclog the kitch sink in my rv. i have not found the clog in the area of pipes right under the sink. the u- shaped pipe and the upper pipe is clear. please heilp. i cant use my sink at all. thanks in advance.


----------

